# Wizards Sign Stevenson and..



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

reddick for ROY!


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

LINK to Wizards Forum Thread


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

No real surprises. I can't recall anyone else really in the running for Stevenson. Any idea how much they ended up paying for him? I heard $10 million over 3 years a few days ago.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> No real surprises. I can't recall anyone else really in the running for Stevenson. Any idea how much they ended up paying for him? I heard $10 million over 3 years a few days ago.


Believe it or not, League minimum


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Believe it or not, League minimum



Are you joking?

edit: oh ****, you weren't joking ... hah ... I knew no one was going to give him 5 mil a year.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

How much did Bogans cost? What a joke. Stevenson is worth more than the minimum, but less than $5 million per. Washington is making off, but where does Stevenson fit? Arenas, Butler and Daniels can all split time at the 2. Hayes is back as well.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

anybody else laughing at stevenson? i know i am.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm not laughing at the gall of him acting as if he was forced out of Orlando. He clearly asked us for too much, and then took a lesser contract elsewhere. That's annoying.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

he only took a lesser contract because nobody else is willing to give him anything really that much, or some playing time. what i dont understand is why he didn't go try join the lakers because god knows kobe's the only wing player on the team.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

:laugh: at Stevenson. He should have never opted out. He will be making less than he would have in Orlando and he will probably be on the I/R.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

I see with a 1 year deal, Stevenson got a new agent as well. I have never really like Stevenson's game and am glad we didn't re-sign him. I guess he hopes to have a big season, opt out of this contract and hope for a bigger deal. However, playing behind Arenas, Butler, Hayes, Daniels, Jamison, and possibly Jeffries his minutes will be scarce.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

you know.. stuff like this makes you wonder about the conversation:

Stevenson's side: Hey, I just turned down this 3 million a year contract to play with you guys. 
Washington: Hey that's great! But our money is tied down to Jeffries right now and with this crazy offer from the Knicks, we'll be over the limit if we match. But we really want you on our team.
Stevenson: Wow! you guys want me to play for you too? I'll play for free even if i have to!
Washingtong: you moron. you know we have to pay you something. and since we can't give you a box of apples every month, how about we pay you the minimum?
Stevenson: OK!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

So... uh... who'se gonna play SG for you guys?


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

MikeDC said:


> So... uh... who'se gonna play SG for you guys?


Bogans/Redick with a little bit of Dooling and Hill.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Jj Redick For Roy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

pmac34 said:


> Jj Redick For Roy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'd take Roy over Redick.


----------

